# HS828 track shakes at full speed



## thematrixz (Dec 7, 2014)

I recently got a used HS828 track blower, when moving forward at full throttle, the whole machine shakes as if the 2 tracks are fighting each other, though it does not pull to one side. It moves smoothly at about 90% throttle, the engine is idles and runs smoothly at any throttle speed.

The auger system works fine and does not vibrate the machine.

I wonder if anyone know where I should start checking?

Thanks

Tan


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

thematrixz said:


> I recently got a used HS828 track blower, when moving forward at full throttle, the whole machine shakes The auger system works fine and does not vibrate the machine.
> 
> I wonder if anyone know where I should start checking?
> 
> Thanks Tan


 I would probably start by checking the rpm it's running at full throttle and then maybe how tight are the tracks and fluid levels. After that maybe someone else could chime in?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Check the four flange nuts on the engine mount studs to ensure they're tight.


----------



## thematrixz (Dec 7, 2014)

Normex and Freezn, 

Thanks for the quick tips; I checked the engine mount nuts, they're tight. Hydrolic fluid is at normal level with some discoloring, the tracks move down about 1" with some pressure from pressing down, eyeing it, I think they're not to tight, unless there should be more movement than that. 

Do you know that the tension on the tracks have to be perfect? Next I'll check on the RPM, what's the max RPM of this engine? I don't have an RPM meter so I'll work on that.

Tan


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

thematrixz said:


> I recently got a used HS828 track blower, when moving forward at full throttle, the whole machine shakes as if the 2 tracks are fighting each other, though it does not pull to one side. It moves smoothly at about 90% throttle, the engine is idles and runs smoothly at any throttle speed.
> 
> The auger system works fine and does not vibrate the machine.
> 
> ...


My HS1132 does the same shaking. I think it's just part of the beast


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also, maybe get the tracks up in the air with some blocks of wood or something and see if the axles are bent. Maybe someone was rough on it or dropped it down the steps or something.


----------



## laboiserie (Jan 26, 2011)

My HS1332 does the same thing, always has. It does it when free wheeling but not when blowing. As was said, just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

thematrixz said:


> Normex and Freezn,
> 
> Do you know that the tension on the tracks have to be perfect? Next I'll check on the RPM, what's the max RPM of this engine? I don't have an RPM meter so I'll work on that.
> Tan


 While I'm not Honda savvy, your belt tension sounds fine as long when operating it doesn't have the tendency to veer on any side it should be good. For the rpm I would assume they would run around 3600 rpm at full throttle. If you have an Iphone you can download an app that can measure your rpm called something like tachometer anyway check it out and Good Luck


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

thematrixz said:


> Normex and Freezn,
> 
> Next I'll check on the RPM, what's the max RPM of this engine? I don't have an RPM meter so I'll work on that.
> 
> Tan


Tan - Max RPM's on the HS928 (Honda Engine GX270) are 3,600 RPM's at wide open throttle and 2,100 RPM's at idle.

Check Track Tension midway between the wheel sprockets. When correctly adjusted each track will deflect 1.1" - 1.3" when track is pressed with a force of 33lbs. Do not overtighten the track adjusting nuts. They should be torqued to 27ft-lbs.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Normex said:


> If you have an Iphone you can download an app that can measure your rpm called something like tachometer anyway check it out and Good Luck


Could you please be more specific about the app name? I'm searching but only strobe light style I could find...

Thanks


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Could you please be more specific about the app name? I'm searching but only strobe light style I could find...
> 
> Thanks


 Sorry did not see your reply until now. Yes the apps name is the following:


To download the free _*app Strobe light*_ ~ _*tachometer*_ to measure RPM and vibrations by Grappetite, get iTunes now.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems like a common issue with hondas. Mine does the same shuddering if the height is set at the high position and the auger is engaged. I am thinking that the auger housing may get off center when the housing is raised causing the shudder.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine is rougher on the pavement than it is on grass, so I think it's probably an issue with the tracks being stiff when cold on a very unforgiving surface. From the shed to the driveway (across the lawn) I have no problems.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Mine acts like that time to time as well, so I guess it depend from the terrain.
Maybe it has something to do with the tracks being shifted (misaligned). It does not bother me though.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't forget to check your track tension according to the owners manuals spec.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

ClaudeK said:


> Mine acts like that time to time as well, so I guess it depend from the terrain.
> Maybe it has something to do with the tracks being shifted (misaligned). It does not bother me though.


Claude: I like your logic.....I for one agree with you....mine does the same thing, just slow it down a bit....not a big deal


----------

